# Elden Ring (George Martin, From Software)



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2019)

Elden Ring sarà il nuovo gioco action RPG dei From Software (Bloodborne, Dark Souls) con la collaborazione di George Martin (non serve spiegare chi sia, vero?)

Annuncio all'E3 nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2019)

Questo maledetto sta facendo di tutto tranne che finire TWOW


----------



## Butcher (10 Giugno 2019)

Sono in fibrillazione


----------



## GioCampo (13 Maggio 2022)

Mi ci sono chiuso. Ho preso una Ps5 (una vera odissea) e lo sto giocando in ogni possibile buco di giornata e la notte.

Capolavoro.


----------



## nik10jb (13 Maggio 2022)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Mi ci sono chiuso. Ho preso una Ps5 (una vera odissea) e lo sto giocando in ogni possibile buco di giornata e la notte.
> 
> Capolavoro.


È veramente bello! A volte mi sono svegliato la mattina presto per giocarci un pò 
Sono quasi alla conclusione della mia seconda run. Nella prima run sono andato con una build di intelligenza (principale) e fede. In questa seconda run con arcano e destrezza.


----------



## GioCampo (13 Maggio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> È veramente bello! A volte mi sono svegliato la mattina presto per giocarci un pò
> Sono quasi alla conclusione della mia seconda run. Nella prima run sono andato con una build di intelligenza (principale) e fede. In questa seconda run con arcano e destrezza.


Io sono ancora alla prima run, build full strength (è il mio primo "souls"). Per la seconda vorrei andare di fede/arcano.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Maggio 2022)

si può scaricare da steam?


----------



## nik10jb (13 Maggio 2022)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Io sono ancora alla prima run, build full strength (è il mio primo "souls"). Per la seconda vorrei andare di fede/arcano.


Fede è un buon parametro da sviluppare. Utile sia per gli incantesimi che le armi che scalano con fede. Molte armi hanno come parametro principale scalare la fede


----------



## nik10jb (13 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> si può scaricare da steam?


Si su steam c'è! Lo puoi comprare direttamente su steam oppure prendi la key su un sito e poi la riscatti su steam. Io lo sto giocando su un pc che non rispetta i requisiti minimi ma fortunatamente ci riesco a giocare bene (se pur a dettagli bassi)


----------

